# Carpet in cage



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

Starting fresh in terms of getting rats, as it's been some time since I moved out of my ex house. Sadly that move was over 1000 miles away, and I didn't want to drag the rats through that.. they have someone there who loves them too and were fine. Izzy has since passed away I heard.. :'( 

I'm setting up for a pair of boys! Im very excited. I got the cage, the petco rat manor. It seems quite a bit bigger than I imagined! Tis a pleasant surprise.

So Im decorating this cage, and I have a BUNCH of outdoor carpet that I would love to somehow use within the cage.

What are your thoughts as using carpet as flooring, or carpet with fleece ontop.. or even any decoration ideas with the carpet! 

Carpet with fleece ontop is something I'm very much interested in doing. Would like to know more!


----------



## sherlockandwatson (Feb 22, 2014)

I have the same cage as you and my best idea is to put it in the very bottom (the tray part) and maybe add some cut fleece stripes and soft things for your rats to snuggle and burrow in!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've used carpet squares in houses, especially if you've a bunch of it. My rats never seemed to care to get out of bed to pee, so swap out and tada!.

My girls also liked shredding it.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a whole GIANT roll of carpeting that I have been using in my boys' cage that my boyfriend made for me. It is working well for me. Its nice and soft and they love it. I put it all over the whole cage (ramps, levels, and the bottom) to cover the wood. It works out great cause I can just cut them new pieces if they get destroyed and I have just been machine washing the good pieces.


----------



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for the replies!

I decided to go ahead and use the carpet in the cage - I made some fleece liners to go over them and they look pretty great.










And here is the worst image ever. :'D Kind of bare atm.. don't mind the toys in the cage lol those arnt real animals. 
Gonna pick up some more fabric soon.. I ran out.

Does anyone have any recommendations for actually washing the carpet? I'm more concerned about drying it I think - It's outdoor carpet, so it's not very thick.. I'm hoping it wont retain too much water.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

tok said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for actually washing the carpet? I'm more concerned about drying it I think - It's outdoor carpet, so it's not very thick.. I'm hoping it wont retain too much water.


I use indoor carpet so it's slightly different but to wash I just wipe down the carpet and get it as clean as I can and then I just throw it In the wash and dry it like I would with anything. Easy peasy! Works great! Comes out nice and clean. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

I dry it In the dryer sorry I wasn't clear about that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

